# Lake Seminole crappie



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

On the way home from Lake Jackson near Tallahassee I stopped in Sneads to find out about the crappie in Lake Seminole. According to the local bait shop operator crappie are being taken at night under the bridge(s) on hwy 271 north of Sneads. Reports are in the 16 to 24 range. It will get better in a few weeks. There is a great bait shop in Sneads just a short distance north of hwy 90 on hwy 271, on the left. They open at 6AM (most of the time). There are a couple more on hwy 90.


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Docks off the boat ramps at night minnows and a lantern=crappies. Some really good fishing over in Sneads grew up hunting and fishing Seminole.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great, how about Ochessee Pond. I understand it's a hard place to fish for a new comer, also you can get lost


----------

